# Trainer tire



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Got a KK Trainer and put my dual sport on it today. The back tire seems a bit noisy due to the tread so I would like to get a slick for it to train with. The tire it came with is a Bontrager clincher, 700 x 38 but it measures 35mm with my caliper. What size tire do you think I should put on it in a slick for training and will I need a different tube?


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

If you plan on keeping that wheel for use on the trainer, I would just buy a trainer tire. They don't shed rubber like even the slick road tires. Unfortunately they only come as a 700x23 which would probably mean you would need a new tube. You will need spare tubes anyway with the trainer. The tire and tube gets hot and the tube eventually gets a leak. You can patch the hole but it will leak in another place in a day or two so you might as well not bother with the patch.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

See if you can stuff the bigger tube in a trainer tire. I use 28-38mm tubes in my 23mm trainer tire since they hold up to the heat better. I've been using the same tube for two years. Another advantage is that bigger (thicker) tubes hold their pressure longer so you could go for a week or more without adjusting pressure. I have a computrainer which gets calibrated by a coastdown so tire pressure is important to me.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks guys - The outside of the wheel is actually narrower than my road bike which has a 25mm on it so I'm hoping a 23mm will fit on the wheel ok. Going to order a trainer tire today, looks like a continental is a decent choice. Will pick up a tube for it also just in case, I need a spare anyway probably for the road bike. 

The tire that is on it has a max rating of 80 psi - not sure what the rim is rated for, it's a Bontrager Nebula which I can't find any specs for - do you think I should be worried about running 110 on that rim? 

I would consider finding a different rim but the bike has disc brakes so it would be a bit harder to find one that works. Obviously the brake isn't needed on the trainer but I'm sure the brake would get squeezed and the caliper would compressed so I couldn't get the wheel back in for riding without a lot of work. These calipers are supposed to be a pain to get adjusted for center if they are compressed without a disc in them (which seems odd but that is what I have read).


----------



## digita6 (Sep 29, 2012)

Are there any downsides to just using a road tire that I no longer use on the road? I'm in a similar situation to Srode, and am considering picking up a trainer tire, but also have 4 Schwalbe Luganos that I took off of mine and my wife's bikes that are almost new, and that I wouldn't mind shredding up on a trainer.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

digita6 said:


> Are there any downsides to just using a road tire that I no longer use on the road? I'm in a similar situation to Srode, and am considering picking up a trainer tire, but also have 4 Schwalbe Luganos that I took off of mine and my wife's bikes that are almost new, and that I wouldn't mind shredding up on a trainer.


You can use them, just scrub them clean and give the tread a good wipe with some rubbing alcohol to remove any left over lube. The downside is the thinner tread that will allow the tube to heat up faster. FWIW, if you plan on doing lots of riding indoors, a dedicated wheel with a trainer tire is a good investment.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

I don't buy special trainer tires, I just used old tires I no longer deem safe for road use. I clean them first to make sure there's no dirt etc that can scratch or damage the drum. I also don't use a dedicated wheel, no need, but I do use a cheap steel skewer that came with the trainer instead of the good skewer. I've been doing that for 8 or 9 years and never had a problem with the tube overheating from using a thinner worn tire, but if that worries you then simply buy a cheap thick tube. The drum does get hot in use but I've never had a tube failure while on a trainer.

If your trainer is adjusted correctly you're not going to shred a tire, I don't get any black rubber debris when I use my trainer. I use the Cyclops Fluid 2 in case you were wondering which trainer I have.

Anyway, you don't spend a lot of money, the most money you would have to spend is $5 bucks or so for a thick tube, and $8 for a cheap steel skewer.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

With a dedicated trainer tire, do most people have a separate rim for the tire or do you just swap out the tires every time you ride on the trainer?


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

Used2Run said:


> With a dedicated trainer tire, do most people have a separate rim for the tire or do you just swap out the tires every time you ride on the trainer?


If for whatever reasons you have to use a dedicated tire, completely unnecessary though, however you do not need a separate wheel just swap tires, unless that rim is some sort of high end carbon wheel then I would save the wear and tear on that rim and get a cheap wheel.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Used2Run said:


> With a dedicated trainer tire, do most people have a separate rim for the tire or do you just swap out the tires every time you ride on the trainer?


I just put the trainer tire on my second bike and use it on the trainer for the Winter. That bike doesn't get much use on the road anymore because I much prefer the road bike. Buying a second bike for your trainer off craigslist might be cheaper than buying a second wheel for your road bike.


----------



## Used2Run (Sep 5, 2012)

I will probably just put it on my second bike after cross season. I'll just get good at changing tires until then because I ride both of them frequently right now.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

*Worn road tire*

In the past 3 years I used worn road tires that I will not ride outside any more as they are too flat in the tread area.
This year I'm using a Home Trainer tire with not problem so far. Maybe less slip at a hard start, but too hard to tell for sure.
I use a older set of wheels for indoor riding with a Heavy steel skewer, a must for the skewer.
I have a KK Rock & Roll trainer.

Another bike for outdoor riding if it get nice in the Hudson Valley.

In the start of the season I put on new tires & tubes.

Good Luck.


----------



## froze (Sep 15, 2002)

dkilburn said:


> In the past 3 years I used worn road tires that I will not ride outside any more as they are too flat in the tread area.
> This year I'm using a Home Trainer tire with not problem so far. Maybe less slip at a hard start, but too hard to tell for sure.
> I use a older set of wheels for indoor riding with a Heavy steel skewer, a must for the skewer.
> I have a KK Rock & Roll trainer.
> ...


That's all I ever done, no need to buy special tires it's a waste, instead waste out what's left of your old tires. 

However before you slap that old tire onto the trainer clean the tire tread real well and remove any embedded objects and remove all dirt. Dirt and embedded objects can put groves into trainer rollers. I've been using old tires for 10 years on my trainer and I have zero groves in the roller.


----------



## martinot (Aug 14, 2009)

I decided to go with a dedicated wheel and dedicated trainer tire. Solid setup. I use it 10 months a year. Never have to change anything, replace, adjust, ... I use it weekly but I don't put big miles on the trainer. Mostly it's a warm-up before road and CX races. Max 50 hours per year.


----------

